# cherry shrimp breeding?



## timbob1387 (17 May 2013)

Ok so got a group of about 20 shrimp a couple weeks ago, theres definitely at least 3 females, noticed the other day one with loads of eggs in her(now known as big momma) que me very happy!

Currently have them in a shrimp and mts tank, old fluval 1 filter, temp set to around 27 degrees.
Feeding an algae wafer every other/every third day.

How long on average do the eggs take to hatch?
Do the baby shrimp require any special treatment or they fine to just leave in the tank to fend for themselves?


----------



## mike455555 (17 May 2013)

i found they do fine in the tank on there own. and they take about 2-3 weeks from what i remember with mine


----------



## biffster (17 May 2013)

i have loads of shrimps and the carry eggs all the time 
there in the main tank i started with 12 i now have them 
in all of my tanks i just let them get on with it to be honest 
i do put shrimp food in for them but most of the time they 
will eat with the fish they seen to love cucumber


----------



## justissaayman (17 May 2013)

Drop the temp a bit if you can, how gherkins temps reduce shrimp lifetime 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## biffster (17 May 2013)

gherkins ??


----------



## timbob1387 (17 May 2013)

biff said:


> gherkins ??


My thoughts exactly


----------



## biffster (17 May 2013)

timbob1387 said:


> My thoughts exactly


 
it must be on predictive text lol


----------



## MirandaB (17 May 2013)

I would definitely drop the gherkins....sorry I mean temp a couple of degrees  the shrimplets will do fine on their own and will feed on the biofilm to start with.
Is it a mature tank?


----------



## biffster (17 May 2013)

i keep mine about 26 to27 gherkins


----------



## justissaayman (17 May 2013)

Damn my typing fingers  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## timbob1387 (18 May 2013)

Yeah tank been running since September, dropped temp a bit, will just watch and wait now for my shrimp babies


----------



## MirandaB (18 May 2013)

They'll be fine then,there will be plenty of biofilm to start them off  don't worry if you don't see any for a while they really are tiny so you won't spot them easily at first.
I have some snowball shrimp breeding and trying to spot tiny white specks is entertaining to say the least


----------



## justissaayman (18 May 2013)

Shrimp carry eggs for about 30 days.

The hotter the water the quicker shrimp age and grow and sometimes give birth and the cooler is the opposite. Most people keep their shrimp at about 22-23 degrees and that gives you about 12-18 month lifecycle. (i stand corrected)


----------

